#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Summoning query.

## Plarkenstorf

Hey, I was experimenting regarding summoning a spirit to talk to, just to see what happened. I started getting images of a devil from a cartoon I watched in my childhood, could see its mouth moving in my visions but couldn't hear the words, your thoughts?

----------


## Vardoger

Looks to me like something's ready to communicate with you. Depending on what it is, they usually start out looking like something familiar to get in with the sumoner. If they start off looking nasty and grim that's usually a sure sign they don't care much to communicate with you. This is a good sign. Keep going and see what happens.
Note though...this doesn't mean that this particular entity is trust worthy. Always be on your guard and never fully give your trust to something you call. Most of them are rather treacherous even if they don't mean to be.

Let us know what happens next. Sumonings are great experiences, very enlightning.

----------


## morningstar

> Hey, I was experimenting regarding summoning a spirit to talk to, just to see what happened. I started getting images of a devil from a cartoon I watched in my childhood, could see its mouth moving in my visions but couldn't hear the words, your thoughts?


Intriguing, which method did you use for summoning? Chances are it could be a demon or just a mischevious spirit.

----------

